# Greek Pumpkin & Cheese Pie



## boufa06 (Oct 17, 2006)

For pumpkin lovers, baking a pan of this savoury pie will last you throughout the whole day.

KOLOKITHOPITA (Greek Pumpkin & Cheese Pie)

Ingredients:
1 kg pumpkin - grated
1 onion, finely chopped
2 tbsps parsley, chopped
200gm Feta cheese, broken in small pieces (or grated Gruyere)
3 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup breadcrumbs
1/2 cup olive oil/butter
Pepper 
Pinch of salt
500gm fillo pastry (about 10 sheets)
Extra olive oil for baking pan and fillo sheets

Method:
Lightly saute the onion and pumpkin in oil.  Add salt and pepper, then remove from the fire.  In a bowl, lightly beat eggs and add the cheese, parsley and breadcrumbs.  Pour this into the pumpkin mixture, stirring well.

Put half the fillo pastry in an oiled baking pan, brushing each sheet with oil before adding the next.  Spread the filling over these and cover with the remaining sheets of pastry, again oiling each one.  Score the fillo into squares with a pointed knife.

Bake the pumpkin pie in the oven at 180 degrees C for 1 hour.

Makes 16-20 pieces


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 17, 2006)

This sounds magnificent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 18, 2006)

How interesting!! It sounds/looks like it would be a great holiday side dish. The pumpkin is grated so when it is sauteed it is still pretty al dente and in "pieces" or is this a very fine grating of it?  Is the dish about 9X13"?


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 18, 2006)

Gretchen, The pumpkin is finely grated so when you saute it, it's still al dente.  In fact I just prepared it and the pie is baking in the oven.  I used a 9x13" oven-proof glass dish and cut 15 pieces out of it. For this pie, it's better to use unripe pumpkin to avoid access liquid oozing out.  In case your mixture is too soft, add a bit more breadcrumbs. For the fillo pastry, in case the packet contains more than 10 sheets, it doesn't matter, you can put all the sheets in there.  Good luck!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 18, 2006)

I like, you like, he likes, he likes, we like, they like, everyone likes....
YUM!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm a little white girl from New Jersey....give me an idea of what a KG would weigh here?

I want to make this this coming week and need to but another pumpkin!


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 19, 2006)

Verablue,

1 kg of pumpkin is approximately 2.2lbs.  Good luck!


----------



## Mel! (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks delicious.
I think i will try it. 

Mel


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

okay, how much feta do I need?   I don't speak metric!

I am going to make this as the first course for dinner on Saturday night.

Second course is T-bones, roasted fingerling potatoes and sauteed corn with shallots and rosemary.

I picked up 18 oz of feta while shopping because I had no idea how much I needed.  I can always use what's left in the stuffed zucchini that my daughter loves!

Metric help please!!!


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 26, 2006)

This looks great. I am ignorant of metric also, thank goodness Verablue is asking these questions.  Would 180 C be the same temp as 350 F?  Thank you.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 26, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> This looks great. I am ignorant of metric also, thank goodness Verablue is asking these questions.  Would 180 C be the same temp as 350 F?  Thank you.



I don't know about the temperature, but I was planning on cooking it at 350.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 26, 2006)

VeraBlue - 200gm of Feta cheese is approximately 6-1/2ozs

carolelaine - You are right.  180 degrees C is about 350 degrees F

Good luck and happy baking!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 26, 2006)

If It's Greek it must be good!


Hey all I just found out that boufa only lives very close to the
village that my MIL was born in!  Pretty cool!!!


----------

